# Washing Machine this Diwali ???



## Zangetsu (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi,

This Diwali i m going 2 buy a washing 4 my mom....so dont have ne idea abt which 
brand 2 choose,what features 2 look,what points 2 keep in mind....

So...need help on above queries ?

I know there brilliant users out there in this forum...

PS: budget is below 10k.....


----------



## windchimes (Oct 22, 2008)

I heard IFB is very good. But it is expensive and is front load..

AND yES..HERE WE HAVE SOME GOOD USERS WHO KNOWS ALL ABOUT 
WASHING MACHINE, TOOTHBRUSH, CHAPPALS....watever


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 22, 2008)

windchimes said:


> I heard *IFB* is very good. But it is expensive and is front load..
> 
> AND yES..HERE WE HAVE SOME GOOD USERS WHO KNOWS ALL ABOUT
> WASHING MACHINE, TOOTHBRUSH, CHAPPALS....watever


 
Whats IFB ??? stands 4


----------



## windchimes (Oct 22, 2008)

*www.ifbappliances.com/home_appliances/index.php..AND YES THEY
HAVE NOW TOPLOADERS..

Man i am not promoting them.. There are negative reviews too as usual ...So
you check with your local home aplliances sales guys..They will know much better


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't know much about Washing machines, but recently a friend purchased an LG washing machine.

It is a top loader and is fully automatic I think.

Let me contact him, so I can provide you with details.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 22, 2008)

I would recommend either LG or Whirlpool.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 22, 2008)

Whirlpool will be the best bet


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 22, 2008)

krazzy said:


> I would recommend either LG or Whirlpool.


 
OK OK..but do u know the model no....& price


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 22, 2008)

IFB Elite, 5 kg load, front loader, hot wash option present, 600-800 rpm spin. Have it for three years now, no problems, good machine.
Front loaders use less water and power when compared to top loaders. Top loaders are useful for those with back problems, who find it difficult to bend


----------



## vilas_patil (Oct 22, 2008)

@KaranTh85 I purchased Whirlpool H65 (Uploaded) for Rs 15000/- 18 months back. 
And no probs at all till date.
I have done lot of R & D before I purchased it... let me note down below so it would be helpful to you 

My first choice was IFB front loaded but did not go for it because got to know the following facts from R & D on net ( read lot of reviews) and most importantly got feed back from one of my colleague who has IFB front  loaded one
a. require fixed place as it is quite heavy and moving the machine frequently is not possible. I stay in rented flat so does not suit me.
b. Consumes lot of water compared to uploaded machines.
c. Consumes lot of ele power compared to uploaded machines.
d. Not suitable for very dirty cloths. 

Then I started searching for uploaded fully automatic.. and settled for Whirlpool H65 (Uploaded) fully automated.
Advantages..
-- Hot wash feature [very useful to wash very dirty cloths]
-- Lot of features like quick wash, only swing etc.
-- Very easy to move this machine from one place to other.
-- uploaded
-- less consumption of water & power compared to front loaded.
-- Customer service is quite satisfactory

Disadvantages
-- Minimum One hour it takes to wash even less quantity of cloths. Basically I have   
    seen all fully automated machine does take this much time.
-- difficult to find its spare parts in the market, however the customer service center provides you without much waiting time. Actually speaking this machine did not gave even a minor problem since I purchased it. I did not take the optional accessories like Machine Stand and Cover at the time of purchasing [this was a mistake]. Later realized that stand is not available in local market so called customer care and got these two things. Stand for Rs 900/- and cover for Rs400. It's worth it. This is must.

One more thing.. there is a LG uploaded fully automated machine with hot wash facility saw in advertisement.. have a look at it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 22, 2008)

never heard of IFB brand..but will check dat also....
thanx 2 all 4 posting....
i guess uploaded = toploader

well i'll b buying toploader only....

Btw: does the star ratings (i guess out 5) stickers of electric consumption affect the bill or not ?? 

i mean if i go 4..a  **** machine then...dat will be too costly(out of my budget)


----------



## windchimes (Oct 22, 2008)

vilas_patil said:


> @KaranTh85 I purchased Whirlpool H65 (Uploaded) for Rs 15000/- 18 months back.
> And no probs at all till date.
> I have done lot of R & D before I purchased it... let me note down below so it would be helpful to you
> 
> ...



That was quite enlightening


----------



## vilas_patil (Oct 22, 2008)

Nothing like that..... those are the rating calculated on the basis of consumer satisfaction/ positive reviews etc has to do nothing with the price..

you are right Top loaded =  uploaded


----------



## iinfi (Oct 22, 2008)

i wud recommend toshiba. 

we bought one model AW8450S. its rocking till now. and with our recommendation almost 5 of our relatives v bought it. no problems till date. you mite get better models now.
visit the dealer n find out. but ur 10k budget... hmmm. i dunno whether it will fit in it.

still visit the dealer n have a look at the toshiba models... u will like it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 22, 2008)

iinfi said:


> i wud recommend toshiba.
> 
> we bought one model AW8450S. its rocking till now. and with our recommendation almost 5 of our relatives v bought it. no problems till date. you mite get better models now.
> visit the dealer n find out. but ur 10k budget... hmmm. i dunno whether it will fit in it.
> ...


 
Toshiba....hmmm

new recommended list : 
Whirlpool,LG,IFB,Toshiba....


----------



## lywyre (Oct 22, 2008)

@vilas_patil

As having IFB for around a year, I can say that it is very energy efficient, consume really less water than any other washing machine (that my relatives/friends have). Some one has really mislead you. Me too purchased only after doing some research and personally saw the operation of an IFB washing machine at my friend's home.

So Karan, I suggest you ask your relatives/friends how they feel about the machine they have and how less troublesome they are?

1. should be energy efficient
2. should use less energy
3. convenience (you may prefer top loading against front, but consumes more water)
4. problems
5. availability of spares in case of replacement/ service centres

I do accept that this is a heavy machine, but not too heavy to complain surely would not be a burden transporting. Bet your refrigerator is heavier.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 22, 2008)

LOL! I didn't knew Toshiba made washing machines too.


----------



## vilas_patil (Oct 22, 2008)

@lywyre .. Well I haven't used IFB so I cannot give accurate feedback on the same, only I have collected the info from various sources. As you have used it personally your point of view is acceptable. One more thing, I was not talking about shifting difficulty for IFB machine rather I was talking about day to day moving the machine from one location to other in-house, as we do keep the machine in bedroom and move it to the near by passage to bathroom while washing cloths. And I was told by the IFB support Engineer that IFB being a heavy machine and heavily vibrations due to its powerful motor needs to have fixed place at house and would be difficult to move every time as I do it, due to space constraint.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 22, 2008)

vilas_patil said:


> My first choice was IFB front loaded but did not go for it because got to know the following facts from R & D on net ( read lot of reviews) and most importantly got feed back from one of my colleague who has IFB front  loaded one
> a. require fixed place as it is quite heavy and moving the machine frequently is not possible. I stay in rented flat so does not suit me.
> b. Consumes lot of water compared to uploaded machines.
> c. Consumes lot of ele power compared to uploaded machines.
> d. Not suitable for very dirty cloths.



When you read any review on any product use your common sense.

When a front loader washes clothes does the whole drum fill with water?
NO, but when a top loader does, it fills right to the top if you are running a full load. So how does that save water 

It will consume more power than a top loader only if the heater is turned on.

Not very suitable for dirty cloths?? Go to any industry - hotel, hospital, etc and see whether their machines are front loaders or top loaders  If what the reviewer says about water and power saving wouldn't they all be using top loaders ??  Also note that front loader automatics require a special detergent powder different from top loaders. I use Henkomatic.

A few more positive points about front loaders:
The washing action of a front loader resembles washing by hand (like they traditionally do on the stone).
Clothes come out near dry due to high rpm spin, especially the 1200 rpm models.

Advantage of top loader:
Good for people with low back or neck problems and those who have difficulty in bending.
Short wash cycle - 45 minutes for a regular wash in my first washing machine, a BPL top loader, compared to my IFB - 1 hour 15 min for quick wash


----------



## krates (Oct 23, 2008)

good to see some Washing Machines geeks  lol well using BPL no problem yet


----------



## slugger (Oct 23, 2008)

usin an LG Tromm front loader - clothes come out clean and dry. its 90 degree wash even took out blood stains

[pj]BUT the best part - it make sum real cool music  when you forget to take out coins . my vdocon top-loader just conked off probably bcos of that  [/pj]


----------



## shri (Oct 23, 2008)

Dont go for Videocon. Got problems within one year. And very bad service. Had to wait 3 months for a part to be replaced


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 24, 2008)

We bought an LG WP 9852 top loading semi-automatic just 2 days back. Installed, but yet to use  Will give you a review later


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 27, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> We bought an LG WP 9852 top loading semi-automatic just 2 days back. Installed, but yet to use  Will give you a review later


 
How much it costs u....


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2008)

Recently my frnd purchased LG washing machine(top loader)
he told me dat although the front loaders r damm costlier than toploaders but they 
look cool...in terms of style & appearance...also they r heavy...


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanx guys...4 ur valuable comments/suggestions...specially "NucleasKore" & "Vilas_Patil" 

Finally bought LG Washing machine(toploader)  @14k 

So,practically speaking: 

1. Front Loaders r Heavier than Toploaders
2. Front Loaders consumes less water than toploaders
3. Front Loaders consumes more electricity than toploaders
4. Front Loaders cleaning is 92-95% whereas Toploaders 82-88%
5. Front Loaders r costlier than Toploaders
6. Front Loaders looks very attractive...


----------

